# Begleiterinfo in der Blasc Charakter ansicht



## Quellem (16. April 2007)

Hi Leute,

Ich würde mich als Beastmaster Hunter freuen wenn man auch seine Begleiterinfo in der buffed charakter übersicht einsehn könnte. Denn Seid BC gibt es mehr Items die das Pet verstärken können und somit für mich auch interessant wäre, die Begleiter anderer Spieler einzusehn.

Der mögliche aufwand ist mir sicherlich nicht bekannt, doch sehen es andere Hunter ähnlich wie ich?
Ich würde mich über jede Jäger meinung freuen^^

Gruß Quellem


----------



## Mirage_DU (26. Juli 2007)

Ich bin zwar kein Beastmaster, denn wahre Jäger sind Marksmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, würde mich aber trotzdem freuen wenn das Pet seinen eigenen Reiter bekommen würde.


----------



## WOW2k6 (28. Juli 2007)

Dann sollen die Hexer aber auch Pet Infos bekommen!

Und zwar für jeden jemals beschworenen Dämonen!


----------



## Ellesar1 (31. Juli 2007)

Und n Druide soll auch Reiter bekommen und zwar für alle Ausrüstungen in allen Formen.

(wird aber schwer zu realisieren , ausser wenn man dem benutzer die arbeit überlässt , die gegenstände auf die einzelnen reiter aufzuteilen.)


----------

